# Anyone in lower N.Z able to take on a baby feral?



## Pidgeys (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys, just found another baby feral today that has fallen out of it's nest. 
Unfortunately I already have a tame pet male pigeon (who was a saved feral) and am in a flatting situation that does not even allow pets so my first bird is actually a secret from the landlords. 
Of course I would love to keep this bird (provided it got along with pika!) but I think one secret bird is hard enough. I will look after this newbie as long as is needed but I can't keep it forever  
I live in Wellington, New Zealand and would love it if someone would be willing to take this baby off my hands and give it a comfortable home or prep it to be re-released. I don't drive so would have to be picked up. 
Hope someone can help! Otherwise I am a bit stuck


----------

